# Rockmans Report



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. To all of those who showed up for the grand opening of the Rockman's Bar & Grill. Because of you, it was a great success. I went through 120 brats and 150 hot dogs. As a matter a fact we had to make a mad dash to the meat market for more. Not to mention 34 cases of beer and 9 liters of booze. The bar was packed and every one seemed to be having a great time. I know I was. Even though I was slaving over a hot grill outside the weather was great for that. Patti was inside cooking on the grill. Jessie was behind the bar slinging out drinks and the boys were cleaning off tables and hauling out garbage. Dar was giving away all of the prizes and every one left with something. We have been trying to find a way to stay in this business for the past 5 years. I think we have found it. Great food and a great drink is definitely the ticket. Maybe now we can pull ourselves out of the massive debt that we have acquired over the past 5 years with all of the improvements to the resort. Times have been very tuff over the past 5 years with all of the restrictions that the DNR have put on the big pond. But we feel that if we build it you will come. So keep on coming. We will keep on building. It was very nice to see a lot of you that have been following the progress of the resort over the years. We have enjoyed meeting all of you and are looking forward to many more years on the big pond, because of you. Sometimes Patti and I have wondered what the future has in store for us, after the boys are grown and we are running it ourselves, will we have the energy to push forward in this business that has been a huge part of who we are. I think it has been a great experience for our sons and ourselves to do what we do best. Taking care of your needs, and making every stay at the Rock the best it can be. It is a lot of hard work, but when we see what we have accomplished in 15 years it is all worth it. With all of the resorts that have folded over the past few years, it was getting pretty scary on the West Side. Can we do it, or will we just be another resort on the auction block. Well, I can tell you that if the bar keeps on going at this rate we will be here for a long time to come. We have all of you to thank for our success. So thank you once again.

Now here is the fishing report

It seems as though the northerns and the muskies are the fish to go for during the day. There are a lot of them being caught in Vineland bay and on the north end of the lake. The small mouth are out on the reefs in 15 t0 18 ft. The walleyes are feeding at night under bobbers with a leech or a crawler. Take a chance and pull #5 shad raps in the evenings in 7 to 10 ft of water just off of the reefs. It does not seem to matter which reef. They are also getting some big perch pulling shad raps during the day in 5 to 7 ft. along the shoreline. The water temps have dropped into the lower 60s so that means that fall is not far off. The trees are starting to turn and the weather is getting colder. The state fair is in a weekend the kids will be going back to school soon. Where did the summer go? Or should I say did we have a summer. Maybe we will get a burst of warm weather in Sept. and Oct. I personally love the fall. With no bugs and cool temps, and lots of fish hitting my raps. I can't wait to see what the winter season will bring. But lets get through the fall bite and see what Mother Nature has up her sleeve for this winter.

That is it for now

Keep your lines wet

Keep yourselves safe

We will see you when we see you

Rockman


----------

